# كيفية عمل الهايجين و جل الشعر



## ريماستار (16 أبريل 2008)

:58:السلام عليكم, أرجو المساعدة حول كيفية تحضير معقم اليدين (الهايجين) و جل الشعر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي العزاوي (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة الى جل الشعر توجد اكثر من تركيبة منها الممتازة ومنها الجيدة ويجب مراعاة طريقة تركيبه بالنسبة للمناطق الحارة والرطبة عن غيرها من المناطق اي يجب الحذر والمحافظة على معدل الجمادية المرتبطة أساسا بمستوى الph وفي كل الاحوال انا حاضر في اي استفسار مع الشكر


----------



## ريماستار (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا علي و أشكرك على الرد لكن هل لديك أي معلومات عن المقادير وخطوات العمل ضروري جدا أنا عندي أكثر من formula للمنتجين لكنني أبحث عن خلطة إقتصادية لجل الشعر وتكون مثبتة للشعر وعن خلطة لإنتاج هايجين ليس جامد للعلم المصنع في عمان -الأردن


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

وننتظر الاخوة


----------



## سهير ابو علي (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد التحية
الموضوع سهل ما اسهل عمل جل الشعر انا راح اقوم بكتابة الفورملات كلها انشا الله


----------



## سهير ابو علي (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتمنى ان اكون وفقني الله لخدمة اخواني
*​*_​_​​*Fragrance(s)/perfume(s)** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]زيت عطر مكائي علشان ما يعكر اللون*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Tetrasodium EDTA** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]جرام[/FONT]1000 ph 6.5 - 7 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مهم*​*
[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]​[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Panthenol** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مهم*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Triethanolamine** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مهم جدا*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Panthenyl ethyl ether*​*​*_​_​​*Benzophenone-4** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]غير مهم*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Quaternium-15** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فقط لتحسين والنعومه*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Octyl salicylate** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]غير مهم*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Water** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لتر[/FONT]100 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ماء نقي اي مقطر*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Isosteareth-20** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]غير مهم*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Polyquaternium-11** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]غير مهم*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Myristoyl hydrolyzed collagen**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] غير مهم*​*
[/FONT]​*_​_​​*Carbomer 940** [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مهم وهيا مادة اساسيه1000 غرام*​*
*[/FONT] 

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]​[/FONT]


----------



## سهير ابو علي (13 يوليو 2008)

اخواني بالله اما بالنسبه لتركيبة hand sanitizer فهى:
Fragrance(s)/perfume(s)
Glycerin
Propylene glycol
Ethanol/SD Alcohol 40 % 62 
Isopropanol 5%
Isopropyl myristate
Aminomethylpropanol
Tocopheryl acetate
Water
Carbomer
مع أضافة مادة حافضة ولكم مني كل تحية


----------



## عماد النبيه (13 يوليو 2008)

ولا أروع من هذا مشكور يا أخي​


----------



## afifi_elnagms (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين على التركيبات ولكن ارجو كتابه المواد الاسم التجارى لان غير متخصص فى مجال الكيمياء ولكن احب هذا المجال جدا واحب التجارب وشكرا


----------



## هشام امبابى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز تحية طيبه و بعد فى الاستخدام المتداول فى الاسواق فانهم يستخدمون مادة لصنع المربات يضيفوا عليها الماء الساخن لا اتذكر اسمها الان و يضيفوا اللون و رائحة


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام رائع
ومعلومات كتير حلوة الله يعطيكن العافية


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

:77::77::77::77:
كلام رائع
ومعلومات كتير حلوة الله يعطيكن العافية:20:


----------



## CHE Amjad (13 نوفمبر 2008)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## علي العزاوي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل ولكن هذه الخلطات غير اقتصادية سوف ازودكم بالايام القادمة ان شاء الله بالخلطات الاقتصادية واسف لتأخري لا نشغالي مع الشكر


----------



## ابراهيه عبد الحميد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هندي تحفظ على هذه الخلطة لكثرة المواد الكيماوية بها ،، :67::68: فالكون


----------



## ابراهيه عبد الحميد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

عندي تحفظ على هذة الخلطة لكثرة الكيماويات بها :67::68: فالكون


----------



## mido elasmar (28 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز شكرا جداااا على افادتك بس يا ريت كنت كتبتالتركيبه بلمصطلح الاقتصادى يعنى بالعامية لان فى ناس كتيير مش هتفهم التركيبه و لا جزييل الشكر


----------



## mido elasmar (28 أبريل 2009)

كنت محتاج تركيبه معطر الجو السائل بتركيز عالى و شكرا


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

ارجو كتابه المواد باسمها التجارى وتحديد نوع الخلطه الموكنه لهذه المواد


----------



## عمار سلطان (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز طالب تركيبت جل الشعر
المواد المطلوبة
1)كلربوبول 14 كيلو/ المادة الاساسية للجل الشعر 
2)تراي 14 كيلو / المادة التي تعمل على تعديل ph
3) جليسارين 2 كيلو / يعطي لمعان للشعر
4) P.V.P / المادة المثبتة للشعر 12 كيلو
5) عطر/ 2 كيلو يجب ان يكون العطر مائي
6) ماء / 956 كيلو
هذا هوا جل الشعر الشفاف 
ملاحظة / هذا الكميات لعمل 1 طن
طريقة التحضير تكون على النحو التالي


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخىالكريم على التعاون فى تقديم المساعده
جزاك الله خيرا
بس ياريت طريقة التشغيل اكرمك الله
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البلاتين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع .. ونشكركم جزيل الشكر للإثراء العلمي القيم ..
الأخ عمار سلطان المحترام .. نرجو منكم مشكورين توضيح طريقة التصنيع للخلطة في الـ mixer .. وماهي ظروف التصنيع من حيث الحرارة والـTDS للماء .. 

ولكم فائق الود والإحترام


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييين على الجهود


----------



## abutalal2 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر*

طلا ل يشكر جدا مررررررررررررررررة


----------



## abody elamin (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اللللللله موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## البلاتين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهي الية العمل للخلطة المذكورة .. ؟


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نرجو كتابة الاسماء التجارية للمركبات


----------



## fadiza17 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لو ممكن شرح بالتفصيل


----------



## aawayed (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة حول تحضير معقم اليدين وجل الشعر مع المكونات ونسبها


----------



## fadiza17 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخ عمار وين رحت خليتنا بنصف الطريق ورحت ؟؟؟؟؟ ياريت تكملنا الطريقة لوسمحت


----------



## sura72 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم, أرجو المساعدة من اعزائنا المهندسين حول كيفية تحضير كريم صبغ الشعر مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## mahmudtouch (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الرجاء الحار طريقة تحضير hand sanitizer وحل مشكلة الفقاعات و التعكر ارجوكم جاوبوني


----------



## mahmudtouch (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم : لو سمحتم اريد طريقة تحضير hand sanitizer جل معقم لليدين بدون عكر وفقاعاتارجو الرد للضرورة الملحة


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور كتير وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Tango-Barca (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على الجهود وانشاالله بدي ادخل بهالمجال على سبيل التجربة


----------



## ضياء عيد (15 أغسطس 2011)

طريقة التحضير بارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

مسكوربن جدا
سؤال جميل واجابات رائعة


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

اللله يسلم هالايدين (سهير ابو علي) ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------

